# Garage sales



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey, garage sales can be fun! You never know what you will find. This weekend I spent 12 dollars and bought a nice knife steel, a pair of Cutco shears and a Colman white gas double mantel lantern that was unused and still packed in the orginal box with papers. Cutco has been around for some time now and has a rep. for high quality. Here is a picture of the Cutco vintage shears. -- Tex


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice pair of shears


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

Those were made back when a pair of shears was considered an investment, to be maintained and used for a long time. Most nowdays are considered disposable as soon as they get dull.

BIll, I bet half the people that read this have no idea what a knife steel even is. Your new one a smooth surface or abrasive?


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Spined!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Well I went to a garage sale this morning. I only bought three things. I bought two like new 100 foot fiberglass measuring tapes for $1 each. I also bought this set of White Tail horns for $2. Had fun!!! -- Tex


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

http://media.midwayusa.com/productimages/large/547/547181.jpg I found one of these hammer mold ladles for $3. This site wants $60.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Neat!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Tex-Shooter said:


> Hey, garage sales can be fun! You never know what you will find. This weekend I spent 12 dollars and bought a nice knife steel, a pair of Cutco shears and a Colman white gas double mantel lantern that was unused and still packed in the orginal box with papers. Cutco has been around for some time now and has a rep. for high quality. Here is a picture of the Cutco vintage shears. -- Tex


I can appreciate those scissors.

I hung wallpaper for about 10 years and the Paperhanging School (American School of Paperhanging Arts) that I went to, to learn, set us up with a high end of shears similar to those along with a ceramic hone. That was in 1988, a ton of paper and even commercial vinyl were cut with those scissors, and with most materials I can still, mostly push the scissors through with barely an opening and closing them to get through. Great tool.


----------

